# How much kief per portion??



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Guys!!!

I'm gonna start baking with kief/pollen. Ive decided on making brownies, cookies and banana & walnut loaf. I'm planning on melting the butter and mixing in the pollen and then simmering it slowly on a low heat or maybe putting it in the oven. 

Question is :- How much pollen per portion? I want to make them really strong so I was thinking of 0.5g each. Do stop me if you think I'm gonna kill people. Don't get me wrong, I want heads to roll but not like that. I've got loads of indoor trim to use and I'm not cutting corners. I can make loads and I need to be prepared in 2 weeks time !!


----------



## lycanhall (Nov 2, 2012)

Pity i didn't live closer lol, i made some hash cakes a few years back and completely forgot what they were a gave the dog a few well the dog was more stoned than me lol


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

I would think 1/2g would be ok, but if you added more, then just keep an eye on your guests, and don't let them eat a dozen cookies without a little wait inbetween.
Try a little batch for yourself and see what you think with 1/2.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 2, 2012)

They definitely need to be tested first as they're going to be sold in the clubs. I'll chuck about 4g in a loaf tin and make 8-10 slices. Ive got plenty of guinea pigs that'll taste test them!! Should be good!!!


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

When you dish them up, pre slicing them thin, and maybe quartering the slices will keep folks from grabbing a handful not realizing what they are trying.
Let us know how it works out!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 2, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> When you dish them up, pre slicing them thin, and maybe quartering the slices will keep folks from grabbing a handful not realizing what they are trying.
> Let us know how it works out!


I think the club charges &#8364;5 so it's a 'safe' price to stop people eating loads. I'd prob have two tho and forget what I'm eating, bit like drinking cocktails and before u know it it's too late!! We shall see !!!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

I made coco-oil cannacaps made from pressed keif at .5 grams per cap, and they were way too strong. I forgot how to park my truck, and it wasn't cool. I took one then left, big mistake.I would think that any cooking would have similar effects. It was a mind eraser. Back didn't hurt though .


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2012)

newbie mmj users should get about .25g (buds) per edible using keif I would say strong for most folks would be .5-.7 max


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm gonna try my hardest to mash the people up. If nothing else they'll taste great. Gonna start this week, waiting on machine which they have to get. Should be good.


----------



## Down2earth (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there any other way to get a lot of keif besides collecting it yourself?


----------



## gioua (Nov 6, 2012)

Down2earth said:


> Is there any other way to get a lot of keif besides collecting it yourself?


buying it at a local dispensary... seen it for about 7-10$ g

some grinders have a keif collection tray but this wont give ya much

best way I have seen to get a bunch is using dry ice


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2012)

gioua said:


> buying it at a local dispensary... seen it for about 7-10$ g
> 
> some grinders have a keif collection tray but this wont give ya much
> 
> best way I have seen to get a bunch is using dry ice


My commercial grow friends will also have loads of trim. I've seen those grinders and they're good.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 16, 2012)

I use dry ice hash 8 grams per tray = .5g a portion and are very strong. Btw dry ice hash is like keif but there's no plant material


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2012)

I still haven't cooked this week. The club got me to order a 24L rotator which costs &#8364;450 before discount. Not quite sure how much baking these guys think I'll be doing? Got any recipes? Check this - we don't have self raising flour here so I have to add 'Levadura' to raise them ??!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2012)

HELP ME PLEASE!! Ok, so I've melted the butter and added the kief from our new pollinator machine. I've simmered, not boiled the butter for about 15 mins. Trouble is that when I pour it out to cool down it separates.???? Do I need to simmer for longer? Stir it while it's cooling? Idk what to do ??


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2012)

post pics of what your doing might help us.

the keif should be melted away into the butter for much longer then 15 mins.. (for ideal decarbing to occur) 

toss it into a crock pot add the butter stir every 30 mins for about 3-6 hours...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh shit, it was only 2 ounces of butter so I did it quickly. It needed to be stirred as it cooled down to keep mixed. I made the banana ad walnut loaf and half of it has been ate already. Need to put more trim in the machine!! The cake went down well but I need to put more than 0.3g per portion. Great test run!! Loads to organize now !!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 24, 2012)

Well....how did it go lahada? .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Well....how did it go lahada? .


Hey!! It went really well. We need to put more trim in the machine. The guy whol sold us the machine said I should keep the first 10 min rotation for smoke and then run it again for another 10 mind and so on. I'm going to make chocolate brownies next !!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 3, 2012)

So does everyone think 1 level teaspoon per dose is good?? 
I put that into my drink, and seem to be Okay later..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 13, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> So does everyone think 1 level teaspoon per dose is good??
> I put that into my drink, and seem to be Okay later..


Seem to be ok? I'd weigh out a teaspoon and double it on that batch of kief. Also, I think it's probably important to process it first somehow, ie canna butter but hey I'm no expert on this !! Get baking !!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I made some hot chocolate up with a teaspoon each and the Wife had to lay down
shes used to it but this time it proved too much for her.
I process it in whole milk and it's the easiest and fastest way I've found to
make a quick treat that works for me.



Grade A to C left to right I used the B grade in the middle.


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2012)

you used an entire teaspoon? damn... go nudge your wife make sure she is still sleeping..lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)

It weighed out to just under 2 grams....
She is fine said thats the best sleep she's had in along time.
So if you ever come to my house and I offer you some Bhang 
think it out lol.


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> It weighed out to just under 2 grams....
> She is fine said thats the best sleep she's had in along time.
> So if you ever come to my house and I offer you some Bhang
> think it out lol.



that really is a lot at once .. I thought my tolerance is high... I generally use about 10-12gs daily (mainly in edibles) it averages about 1g per hour sometimes less... some days more.. but I try to keep it under 2gs at once.. 


what method what the keif made? dry ice is my guess but...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)

Yea it was the Dry Ice method.
I saved what was left to make budder from maybe but it smells like green weed now
so I'm not sure if I want to mess with it more our throw it in the compost..


----------

